# No servers showing up in CSS



## Grant101 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey all,

No servers are showing up on my list when in Counter Strike: Source. When I go on the Friends tab I see the servers they are on and I am able to join and play on those servers but for some reason cannot find my own? I have tried turning the firewall off, don't really know what else it could be. Any ideas?

Cheers,
Grant


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried opening ports in your router?


----------



## Grant101 (Feb 24, 2009)

Well the thing is i used to play css alot about 2 years ago, then my old pc bust. My router hasn't changed the only thing that is new is the pc, so seems unlikely it will be ports on the router since it used to work fine and hasn't been touched since then. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried reinstalling the game? Also, are you trying to host a server, or just join an existing one?


----------



## Grant101 (Feb 24, 2009)

Seems when I open the server list in steam they all come up perfectly, just none show on the ingame list. Bizzare, just annoying but no longer a huge problem.

Cheers tho guys


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Make sure you have nothing selected in your filters and dont use the simple server browser also try using the steam server browser (right click steam icon go to servers)


----------

